# Bind off trick-neat finish



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Just came across this today on Pinterest............looks nice when used to finish off your edge






:sm02: :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

That really does make a difference. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Clever trick. Thanks for passing it on. KP is like having eyes on so much more than any one person could monitor.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

YW, I like to learn new stuff too, and so like to share just in case someone did not know previously "how to"


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Finally... thank you. How (both meanings) neat!


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

I’ve not had luck with this last stitch option. Mine look better when I just do a k2tog with the last 2 stitches


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for this. I'll have to try that. Looks very nice.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting tip, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I will definitely try it the next time I bind off a project.


----------



## nmoll (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That’s a great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Great tip. Thanks. I love Liat's videos.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Appreciate the tip.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I will try it the next time I have a bind-off to do.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Rosemary Bradford (Jun 23, 2016)

Perfect - I'll use it from now on. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

THANKS!


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Thx. Great tips on KP today!!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

great tip


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for this tip. I noticed that extra bump when binding off the old way so will try this.


----------



## whispers (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## cordula (Aug 25, 2017)

great trick for making the edge much neater looking
thanks for sharing the link


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Very neat! Thank you.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Great tip! Thanks so much for sharing  Lynn


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes! What a beautiful finish. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, a good hint, looks much better than what I have been doing.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

That is a great tip. I hate that big stitch you get at the end. Thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## pemil (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

very nice thanks!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks, a great tip.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Have been busy and got behind on reading KP, and just saw this -- thank you, it's wonderful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

That might work better than what I do when I remember (but 50 years of casting of one way is hard to break especially when a lot of work is in the round now) which is to work that last stitch as knit below- that is don't work into the stitch on the needle but the one under it and then work as normal. But of course I will need to remember to try a new method once I've remembered to adjust my cast off!

cast off= bind off.


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have about two more rows until my bind off. Thanks for the timely tips.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you, I love this site, I never stop learning something that can take my knitting up a notch....can't wait to try both techniques


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> Just came across this today on Pinterest............looks nice when used to finish off your edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the way I finish my bind off and I'm always pleased with it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great bind off and I love her videos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisSinc (Sep 3, 2018)

BARBIE-s said:


> Just came across this today on Pinterest............looks nice when used to finish off your edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the video, I can't wait to try it. Right after watching that video, another one came on for edges. I thought I would share it. 




Have a great day everyone


----------



## ChrisSinc (Sep 3, 2018)

BARBIE-s said:


> Just came across this today on Pinterest............looks nice when used to finish off your edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the video, I can't wait to try it. Right after watching that video, another one came on for edges. I thought I would share it. 




Have a great day everyone


----------

